# Project Go Fast - 2012 TCR Advanced SL build



## thenanny

So I decided I'm going to race this season for the first time ever... I've been training six days a week since October, putting in anywhere from 10-15 hours a week. To some that isn't a lot, but to me it's a ton!!!!

I've been riding a Pinarello FP2 and have loved it. It rides wonderful but it's a little heavy. 

So I broke down and bought a 2012 TCR Advanced SL frame to race on! I ordered SRAM red group, SRAM Quarq crank, and 404 Firecrest Clinchers!!! Frame and wheels are in but still waiting on the other parts...

As soon as I can figure out how to post pics from my iPad, I'll put some up!


----------



## thenanny

View attachment 249157

View attachment 249158


Frame and wheels!!!


----------



## btompkins0112

This should be very nice! Can't wait to see the build!


----------



## BunnV

That IS going to be fast!

Do it justice!


----------



## Radioactive Man

Nice frameset! Wish we could get these framesets here in Australia but for some crazy reason Giant Australia will not sell just framesets. Crazy realyl!!!


----------



## met

Nice....can i just ask what size is your TCR??

I also looking to upgrade to a TCR and same as you, i also riding a Pinarello..a 2006 Galileo,size 54...heee.. 

Just looking to have a feel of what the size measurement different between Pina and Giant..


----------



## thenanny

I ride a 56 on my Pinarello and went with the M/L in the TCR


----------



## met

thenanny said:


> I ride a 56 on my Pinarello and went with the M/L in the TCR


OIC.....tks..

Hope to see ur full setup soon.................


----------



## thenanny

If everything goes as planned, I should have all the parts in by Thursday. I'm going to the shop to help build it up. I'll post pics as soon as I can afterwards!


----------



## sprintbom

That's a real crit bike! Nice set-up also.


----------



## thenanny

15lbs and 10oz!!! Still waiting on the Quarq, but other than that it's done!!!! More pics of the build to come soon. And all I have to say is this bike is even faster than I thought it was going to be!!!!


----------



## sprintbom

Looks really great! What stem do you use?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Extremely nice! That's a Giant Contact Stem, correct?


----------



## floorguy724

Nice Giant and build!

Looks fast just sitting there!


----------



## thenanny

Stem is a Giant Contact SLR. And I agree, it looks fast just sitting there, but if you could only ride it... I knew this bike was going to be a big improvement over what I was riding, but I never in a million years dreamed it would be as amazing as it is!!! I am completely impressed!!!


----------



## met

niceee.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

You and I need to ride together. I just got back a warranty frame from Giant. It's the '10 version in matte black. Will post a pics later. 

Mine is at 14lb 14oz in size ML even with my ENVE 65 clinchers. I might be able to give you weight weenie tips.


----------



## thenanny

I'd definitely be interested in some weight weenie tips!!! All advice is welcome!


----------



## carbonconvert

*Nice bike-actually awesome bike*

As a ex-racer now just rider, I would suggest to you race your other bike. Since its your first season, you will be up against complete goofballs with limited handling skills, so get ready to crash agree or not. It would be a shame to ding up that nice rig. Work on the motor and learn to race smart(ride the front of the pack) No offense but, thats way too much bike for a cat 5 race. Personally, I would reserve that for racing after a season or two. You need to get schooled on the dynamics/pain of actually racing. Years ago when I did race, the guy with the best of the best in a cat 4(wasn't a 5 back then) usually didn't even finish. Good luck to you


----------



## nightfend

It will be a shame to see that nice bike getting layed down in a CAT 5 bike race. Not to mention the taco'd front Zipp wheel from the crash. 

As carbonconvert mentioned, I would not recommend any fancy wheels or fancy bikes in your first season of racing.

Seriously, there is usually 1 to 2 crashes in every cat.5 race. Assuming 50 to 60 racers, that puts you in a 1 in 30 chance of crashing. If you end up biting it and then also damaging your high-end bike, you will be way more likely to just give up racing after seeing how expensive the replacement costs are.

Besides, training is what really matters. If you don't have the engine, no amount of bike purchases will allow you to win.


----------



## carbonconvert

*Ouch! Those statistics....*

Nightfend shows some scary stats there....Seriously, get ready for guys who don't know how to corner, no concept of holding a line and sprinting like mad if you can't hang in the uppr 3rd of a pack. After enduring aerobic fatigue(from sprinting out of corners because everyone is braking from lack of experience) you still need enough for the last lap and last 200meters.
One last thing, don't forget to ditch the tool bag and pump.


----------



## thenanny

Thanks for all of the advice. I'll make sure to stay closer to the front to avoid as many crashes as I can. And yes, I know the engine is the most important part. That's why I've been training 6 days a week, 12-15 hours and also have gotten a coach. I don't have a TON of time to spend on the bike due to how much I work, so that's why I went with a coach. I feel my coach knows a lot better than I do, and also makes me get the most out of the time I am able to spend on the bike... Wish me luck, first race is February 18th!!!


----------



## nightfend

I'd still race your FP2 in your beginner races, and keep your Giant for training/group rides and centuries. Save the fancy gear for Cat 2/3 races. Right now in beginner races, the real difference between the winners and losers is training.


----------



## carbonconvert

*Best of luck*

Nightfend's advice I strongly agree with. I like playing armchair coach...If your race is the 18th, then you should be at a peak of really intense training a week before(endurance, sprint intervals) 
Week before, just ride with some medium intensity and plenty of rest. Hows your diet?
Report back with race results. Don't allow yourself to fall behind more than mid pack and 
most times if guys break with more than 2 laps to go, the pack will swallow them-don't go with them. If guys in front/beside you are not steady riders, put your hand out and give them a pat just to let them know you're there.


----------



## mimason

I have not had time to take pics of my bike yet but someone posted it to Facebook. Here is my replacement warranty frame with ENVE wheels. Weight at pictured 14lb 14oz without bottles.

Facebook

Here too:
Instagram


----------



## thenanny

Looks good!!!! What all do you have done differently that saves some weight?


----------



## mimason

I think the sum of it parts but likely:

Red vs Force - although I run Force FD and 7900 brakes
Saddle - Selle Italia - ca 125 grams
Bars - 3T Ergosum LTD around 180 grams
ENVE wheels are around 1500grams and KCNC skewers
Zipp cages are light grams??
fully cut down stem and ISP post to proper length
Jagwire cables savings ???
Praxis chainrings - 50/34
Red cassette - 11-23 shown


----------



## carbonconvert

*How light isl light enough?*

Your bike should be crazy light already....My 09 adv 1 is mid 15 with only sram and rolf 
stuff nothing ultra trick. You can always go sew ups and lose some grams. It does get to a point of diminishing returns but, if you're trying to get it hyper light and rideable, probably would have to go aftermarket parts and nitpick bolts(change to srp stuff) If you're not careful your bike will float away!


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Weight weenies almost go exclusively SRAM Red drivetrains. Using a Shimano-based drivetrain will add 300-400g more weight, depending on what you use.

My Specialized Venge (SRAM) is now 14.5 lbs. with clinchers and Look pedals. My newly built Giant TCR Adv SL Rabo (DA Di2) is 15.4 lbs with clinchers and Look pedals. The Look 695 SR is SRAM and 14.75 lbs. without trying hard.

We'll see where the new bike winds up...I'm not going crazy WW on it, but it will have to be under the UCI legal limit for sure.


----------



## thenanny

Well, first 2 races were this weekend... I didn't race my new bike like you all suggested. I'm very pleased with how I did for my first time ever racing, finished towards the front of the pack both days. I feel like my fitness and training is right where it needs to be for this time of year, and I feel like I'm going to be very competitive in the races this whole season, as I was in the races this weekend. Thanks for all of the advice I've received on here!!


----------



## dariuse0

Absolutely love that build. 

Have you had any luck installing the Quarq? My LSB couldn't fit work out how to fit a Quarq (S975??) to my mine 2012 TCR SL 0.


----------



## thenanny

Yea I've had no problem putting my quarq on... Even got a BB adapter for my other bike and switch the quarq between the two all the time and have no issues. They did order the correct crank, right? Not one for a BB30...


----------



## dariuse0

Thanks. Yes have the correct crank (standard not bb30) and Sram press fit bb. Was told the crank would fit on but clearance was too tight to rotate crank arms. Will talk to LBS tomorrow...


----------



## thenanny

Good luck with getting it figured out, not really sure what the issue could be... Not sure where you're located, but if your shop can't figure it out, I could give you the contact info of the guy at the bike shop that did mine... The shop is great and would definitely help you out...


----------



## dariuse0

thenanny said:


> Good luck with getting it figured out, not really sure what the issue could be... Not sure where you're located, but if your shop can't figure it out, I could give you the contact info of the guy at the bike shop that did mine... The shop is great and would definitely help you out...


No luck yet. Appreciate if you could let me know the model of your Quarq - a photo would also be very helpful.

And im in Australia. Thanks


----------



## thenanny

Not exactly sure what model it is... But here's a picture of it mounted on my CAAD10. And sorry, but I don't think my shop will be of much help as they're in the states, a good ways away from Australia haha. 
View attachment 259874


----------



## dariuse0

Yep - Ive got the same crank. Will make a visist to my LBS tomorrow and take it from there.


----------



## oisiaa

Awesome bike! My TCR ADV SL 3 in size M came in at 16.4lb with pedals...I'm starting to wonder if the scale was off since most SL bikes have been in the 15s.


----------

